# Fish Poop as Fertilizer!



## dwool36

I wanted to see how well the water from my tanks would do as a fertilizer and the results are stunning. The first picture shows an azalea that was given 5 gallons of plain water twice weekly....













This next image is an azalea that was given 5 gallons of water from my vaccumed tank twice weekly. 













All other conditions of these two plants are identical...same lighting, no other ferts used. Next time you think about pouring that water down the drain consider using it first. (and no, I am not a crazy environmentalist; I just like nice looking plants.  )


----------



## Georgia Peach

Ive used my tank water for years! Better than any fertilizer I ever used!


----------



## BayleesFishees

Now if you would go a step further in the "waste not want not" category.

You could drain all your tanks into a holding tank that your sprinkler system draws from to water your flower beds.....then the neighbors will really be jealous and want to know your secret.

I can't remember who it was, but I met someone, or talked to someone that did that very thing. Those plans will be added to my dream house.

I love azaleas too...very nce pictures and I am now jealous because I left mine at my old house.


----------



## lohachata

i have been using fish water for 30 years.....you should see what it does for a vegetable garden......i use it for my orchids also..they actually bloom more often


----------



## TheOldSalt

I like to take the goo that accumulates at the bottom of my goldfish pools and use it. I've actually considered bottling & selling the stuff as: 
"Amazin' Miracle Muck!" 
Ah... if only I could mass-produce it.


----------



## i have crabs

how well does saltwater work i have 6 tanks worth


----------



## msdolittle

I always use my fish water to water my houseplants..........if I have leftover it goes outside on a different plant each time.

You know what else is good? If you have a fish pass away, bury the body in your garden......


----------



## Fishfirst

lol saltwater is only good for fetilizing mangroves


----------



## Scy64

msdolittle said:


> You know what else is good? If you have a fish pass away, bury the body in your garden......




I've done that before. I've had a few fish pass a while ago, and buried them under one of my pretty flowering bushes (in a pot). The plant is doing really well!


I also use fish water on my plants! My climbing vine plants love it, and even the tropical plants I got from Hawaii a year ago are doing better because of it!


----------



## lohachata

remember that the indians taught the pilgrims to put a fish under every corn plants..
when i was a kid i would go down to the local lake and catch a pail of bluegill for my moms garden..all we needed was a couple of feathers in our hair...lol


----------



## RockabillyChick

i have crabs said:


> how well does saltwater work i have 6 tanks worth


salt, if it is concentrated enough, will KILL plants dead. in ancient times, countries would sew their enemies fields with salt to make sure nothing would grow in them and their enemies would starve.


----------



## Lydia

RockabillyChick said:


> salt, if it is concentrated enough, will KILL plants dead. in ancient times, countries would sew their enemies fields with salt to make sure nothing would grow in them and their enemies would starve.



You sure it won't kill them alive? 


Also, not meaning to be nitpicky, but fyi the correct spelling in that case is "sow".


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well of course you're meaning to be nitpicky, otherwise why bother?


----------



## fish_doc

I think it is sew. Have you never seen fields from the air. They look like patchwork quilts.


----------



## Ringo

i started using the water about a month ago.
when i got this plant at a plant store, and the plant has quadrupled in size since i have got it.
that plant looks better than all of my moms!


----------



## Lydia

TheOldSalt said:


> Well of course you're meaning to be nitpicky, otherwise why bother?



Ouch...you got me there...I didn't realize I sounded so rude.


----------



## toadstoool

I,ve been using fish and fish waste on plants since I was a kid ,and if you have rabbits their droppings are even better.


----------



## Piscesgirl

> rabbits their droppings are even better.


ughhh no wonder I have to mow so often even though I try to starve my lawn of nutrients! Lotta rabbits around.


----------

